# Seven City TOUR in 7 days



## Garden Knowm (Sep 7, 2006)

YO BROs and HOs

I am off tomorrow morning, traveling from coast to coast and 5 cities in between.. I apologize if I am a bit slow at getting back to peoples e-mails, private messages and posts during this time..

iloveyou


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 7, 2006)

Where all are you going?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 7, 2006)

NYC, New Jersey, Charlotte, Atlanta, Little Rock, Salt Lake City, Oakland

: )


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 7, 2006)

you producing the new movie on this trip GN ? I want some video's


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi gents.. Just got back tonight... I was/am making something for TV.. not POT related..

I am about to start a third DVD in November. I have all the footage... now I need to ASSEMBLE. Hopefully I can release it in March.

Rollitup.. send me a PM and I will send you the DVDs.

meeting new people is fantastic!!!


----------

